# Kohler 12.5 Blows Top End



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I was cutting grass with my Cub 1315 in thick high grass pushing it at full throttle and with no warning there was a loud back fire and a bad clacking noise as the engine stopped.
I restarted the engine and amazingly it ran, but with a horrible clattering in the cylinder head.
I have two of these tractors so I swapped decks and can cut grass. 
I will be tearing down this one next week to see what happened. Will need parts, maybe even a whole head or whole engine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if you bent a pushrod,or broke a valve spring(maybe both?). What is the model/spec # of the engine?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

hey jhngardner, i hope it will be that simple here it the model


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kohler has a revision on the cylinder heads,Ed. 
one has the plate-style guide/retainer for the rocker arms/push rods,and it looks like the other style has a bracket that supports the rocker arms. Here's a link.
Check out both cyl, head pics,to see which you have.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=kohler_engines&mn=CV12.5-1211+CUB+CADET+(12.5+HP)


----------

